# ISO Tacos del Pastor recipe



## butzie (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe for this dish?  It is very popular in Mexico but it seems the recipe for the marinade is closely guarded by chefs.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have one personally but I found several by doing a Google Search.  I have never heard of it - it looks quite interesting and good!!! 

That first one looks awsesome!


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 1, 2008)

I hear guards in Mexico are easily bribed.


----------



## butzie (Aug 1, 2008)

butzie said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for this dish?  It is very popular in Mexico but it seems the recipe for the marinade is closely guarded by chefs.



I did that, too, but they are all so different that I wanted to know if anyone had made them. Thanks. 



mcnerd said:


> I hear guards in Mexico are easily bribed.


 Can I find one on this site?


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think so.  They were probably bribed to leave.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2008)

I will PM MexicoKaren this link and see if she can help you.  Be sure and check back often!


----------



## butzie (Aug 1, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I will PM MexicoKaren this link and see if she can help you.  Be sure and check back often!



¡Muchisímas gracias!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi butzie - welcome to DC! I wish I had a recipe for you, but the tacos al pastor I've had here were all served at streetside taco stands and prepared on a special upright rotisserie, with the meat shaved off, like gyros. I don't think this is a recipe you can exactly duplicate at home. But I also did a little googling, and found this site, which gives (extensive) directions for duplicating the taste of this delicious pork, if not the process.
Tacos Al Pastor

Good luck - if this works for you, I might try it too - for a BIG taco party.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you Karen - I knew you'd have some kind of answer!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 2, 2008)

Por nada, Vicky


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Por nada, Vicky



  Are you allowed to say that here?  

You're the best!  Thanks.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 2, 2008)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to say that here?



Oops, am I missing something? Have I made a cultural faux paux? It means "you're welcome" or literally. "it was nothing." Perhaps I am becoming too Mexican...


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Oops, am I missing something? Have I made a cultural faux paux? It means "you're welcome" or literally. "it was nothing." Perhaps I am becoming too Mexican...



I know what it means - I was just kidding you!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 2, 2008)

_Igualmente, _Vicky! (means "flowers to you, too!")


----------



## butzie (Aug 2, 2008)

¡Muchas gracias! Karen.

Por favor, lea el PM, en Español, que me envié a tu.

Thanks, Karen.

Please read the PM, in Spanish, I sent to you.

I speak Spanish fairly well.


----------

